# Bluebell bulbs



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Slightly concerned about Monty who is our 17 week old Cockapoo. He decided to do a bit of digging in the flowerbeds today and seemed to be doing it with some relish. I caught him eating something but couldn't get him to spit it out in time and he ate it whilst bombing about with me in hot pursuit. Likewise with the second.

I rugby tackled him for the third and found it was a bluebell bulb. To my knowledge he has eaten two and a half although more might have been scoffed before I realised what was going on. I've googled (what did we do before google?!) and have of course found out they are poisonous. I am now in a flat spin. 

Does anyone know what happens when they have been digested - will he throw up or will it be worse? 

How do I stop him doing it? At the moment I have my son's water pistol loaded to deter him but I feel very cruel. Is there anything else I can try? My mother bought some crystals to stop him digging her garden but he ate them 

At the moment he is asleep after a very busy day and I keep checking he's still breathing. 

Any help would be gratefully received. 

Sally


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

From what ive read bluebell bulbs can cause tummy ache,sickness & diahorrea of course normally quite a reasonable quantity needs to be consumed if he's gone a few hours and he's not had these symptoms I would say he's fine. I've just looked up topiary trees (known as box tree or boxwood) these are very poisonous and I have just planted two mini hedges in them, Kody yesterday kept going over to them trying to pull bits off them, luckily I managed to take any leaves out of his mouth but have to say tomorrow my topiary hedges are going to be pulled out and replanted in the front, worse case scenario is heart failure if leaves & twigs are eaten  so if anyone else has these popular plants in their garden beware. 

Jo xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think for the bulbs to do any serious damage a LOT would have have to be eaten. When Obi was little he kept eating fallen cherries (the stones have cyanide in them) from the tree in our garden. He vomited a few times but recovered quickly as soon as I realised what he was up to. Lots of distraction and possibly a ban from the offending area is what I would recommend. I used a long line to stop Obi getting as far down the garden where the tree and cherries were.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you jo and claire so much for your help - I really appreciate it. I think I just went into a flat spin after realising what he'd been happily munching on. It's amazing how many nasties there are in your own garden. Monty is a great gardener (!)  so I'll have to keep a much closer eye on him when he's 'helping' in the future. 

The long line is a good idea and I hope the replanting of the box hedge goes well tomorrow.

Thank you. Sally


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sure he will be fine Sally, I remember with Beau when I first got her she ate an ivy leaf I was like omg what's going to happen to her but the majority of plants as Clare said does need to be a quantity for any symptoms to show...just keep an eye on him. X


----------

